# My R3 sl - A work in progress



## 1Cebu

Purchased a frame .....










will dress it up with Di2 ........ 

still sourcing the other parts ............... this is going to be a work in progress


----------



## ralph1

Well done on the purchase:thumbsup: , I just got an 08 R3-SL myself and will post pics of the build. 

cheers

Ralph


----------



## ph0enix

Di2 = *DROOL*


----------



## natedg200202

The black DI2 wire-guide won't be that noticeable against the black paint on the downtube. Should turn out very nice!


----------



## 1Cebu

Initial build .....










wheels borrowed from another build (EPS on SR11) -- while waiting for 23c tubs for the Zipp 303s. Stem is temporary while still adjusting for rise and length -- as soon as measurement is spot on -- it would be changed to 3T ARX LTD


----------



## iyeoh

You should buy the Reynolds RZR wheels! hehe That would make one of the lightest bikes out there without even trying hard.


----------



## 1Cebu

iyeoh said:


> You should buy the Reynolds RZR wheels! hehe That would make one of the lightest bikes out there without even trying hard.


would have love to  ..... but the RZR just priced itself out of my reach  ..... besides .... i'm a relatively heavy guy (190lbs) .................. so Zipp 303s will have to do for me.


----------



## Teletori

Sweet build!

Is that the Dorico Ltd seatpost? Did you weigh it?


----------



## 1Cebu

Teletori said:


> Sweet build!
> 
> Is that the Dorico Ltd seatpost? Did you weigh it?


Its a Dorico Team (27.2 x 350 mm) .... uncut it weights at slightly over 190 g. It came with the frameset ... it is either a Doric Team or a Dorico Team.


----------



## iyeoh

Thanks to your evil pictures, I had to rush down to my neighborhood store to touch and feel a R3SL ! My wife is gonna kill me!

I know this is a stiff bike,and its survived Paris Roubaix and all sorts of Belgian cobble classics.... but... those seat stays are so incredibly thin... I can't help being paranoid... appearances don't instill confidence, but appearances can be deceiving...

It sure isn't priced like an Italian bike... not a $6,000 frame... so that's a good thing....


----------



## 1Cebu

iyeoh said:


> Thanks to your evil pictures, I had to rush down to my neighborhood store to touch and feel a R3SL ! My wife is gonna kill me!
> 
> I know this is a stiff bike,and its survived Paris Roubaix and all sorts of Belgian cobble classics.... but... those seat stays are so incredibly thin... I can't help being paranoid... appearances don't instill confidence, but appearances can be deceiving...
> 
> It sure isn't priced like an Italian bike... not a $6,000 frame... so that's a good thing....


Just promise the wife a LV (or, why not, a Hermes) bag - she will be happy. But remember, the operative word is "promise". 

Yep, the pencil stays appearance don't instill confidence ..... but after 3 days of non-stop testing ... climbs, LSD (long, steady and distance) and even a crit race ....... my initial impression is that the hoopla on the R3sl has basis. Its light, stiff and comfortable.  Will put on some clinchers and compare.


----------



## iyeoh

1Cebu said:


> Just promise the wife a LV (or, why not, a Hermes) bag - she will be happy. But remember, the operative word is "promise".


I wished I could get away as cheaply as a Hermes bag, or even cheaper LV  Whatever I buy for myself, hers would cost ten times more. Summer is approaching and mid-life crisis has arrived, and she's been bugging me for a convertible.. except that her taste in cars is about the same as mine in bikes... so if I'm going to have a Cervelo, she's going to have a Mercedes :cryin:


----------



## 1Cebu

here's the pics of my build as of her present state:








on Fulcrum Racing Zero clinchers ..... @ 15.01 lbs:  









the di2 drivetrain -- (50-34 rings with 12-27 cogs ..... it says ... will climb  )









the di2 sti .... shifting is just like clicking a mouse  









the cockpit (KForce compact bars, Token allu stem)








post & saddle (SLR on Dorico Team)









Racing Zero clinchers








Racing Zero hubs (ceramic USB  )









the racing hoops  .... waiting for 23c tubs (none available here ... will have to order online :cryin: :mad2: )










it should look like this .. racing trim (estimated to weigh 14 lbs  )


----------



## 1Cebu

still waiting for the following parts to complete the build --

1. Zipp Tangente 23c tubs;
2. 3T Ergonova LTD (44 c-c) bars;
3. 3T ARX LTD (110 mm) stem;
4. Look Keo Blade pedals


----------



## CoLiKe20

very nice. drool.


----------



## HazemBata

Wow. Super nice. Congratulations.

However, if I were you, I would use the Zipps all the time. Life is too short to keep nice wheels for races only.


----------



## pvflyer

*Sweet*

One of the finest bike I've seen in this website,congrats. It must be a blast of a ride.


----------



## FastZR1

That is a very nice ride. Enjoy her and thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## iyeoh

Unbelievably beautiful bike!

Congratulations!


----------



## 1Cebu

got the tubs, stem and cage ...... here she is  



































scrounging for funds :cryin: for two more parts to complete the build ... 3T Ergonova LTD (or Team) bars and Keo Blade Ti pedals


----------



## 1Cebu

here's a close-up of the Zipp tubs on Zipp wheels :thumbsup:


----------



## ralph1

Very Very nice build, any idea on weight? How smooth does she ride?

cheers

Ralph


----------



## 1Cebu

ralph1 said:


> Very Very nice build, any idea on weight? How smooth does she ride?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Ralph


With the 303s, she's in the vicinity of 14.5 lbs.

Subjected her to a 100k ride yesterday .... up some hills and on a 7 kms downhill run on a potholed laden asphalted road. She's quite smooth and the fat wheels/tires really help. By the way .... i'm on the heavy side (190 lbs) ..... but i can sense no complaints from her. No squeaks and no hesitations. She's one light but tough lady.


----------



## ralph1

190 lbs ......so you are close to "normal weight". 

I have an older R3 SL I have only ridden twice since the build.:mad2: Mine is in the 15.2 lb range....pretty good for a 61cm.

cheers

Ralph


----------



## WhyRun

Not to be a naysayer. But having your stem clamped at the very end of the steerer tube is a royally bad idea. You should have found a thin spacer to put on top of the stem. On the one bike I cut down similar to yours, I have a sliver of a spacer, probably isn't more than 3mm. Just makes sure you're not clamping the end of the tube where it is weaker... Even if you've bonded the star nut or compression sleeve... Otherwise gorgeous bike...


----------



## ralph1

:d :d :d :d :d


----------



## WhyRun

Ralph, you can get a thinner spacer to put on top, but I noted that on the OP's bike, the stem is flush with the top of the steerer tube. That means clamping pressure is placed at the end of the tube - necessarily the weakest point. Just not a great idea - nor is it entirely safe, even on an aluminum steerer.


----------



## 1Cebu

WhyRun said:


> Not to be a naysayer. But having your stem clamped at the very end of the steerer tube is a royally bad idea. You should have found a thin spacer to put on top of the stem. On the one bike I cut down similar to yours, I have a sliver of a spacer, probably isn't more than 3mm. Just makes sure you're not clamping the end of the tube where it is weaker... Even if you've bonded the star nut or compression sleeve... Otherwise gorgeous bike...


Thanks for the advice. Used to have a space just enough for a 5mm spacer to hold on when i was using the Token alloy stem .... but the said space is gone when i put on the much bigger ARX stem  ..... at any rate, i will play around with the spacers and the stem if i could still tweak the build in order to place a small spacer on top without adversely affecting the geometry. Dont want to lower further the bars as it is already quite aggressive.

Yep, the compression sleeve is bonded on the steerer tube.


----------



## natedg200202

WhyRun said:


> Ralph, you can get a thinner spacer to put on top, but I noted that on the OP's bike, the stem is flush with the top of the steerer tube. That means clamping pressure is placed at the end of the tube - necessarily the weakest point. Just not a great idea - nor is it entirely safe, even on an aluminum steerer.


Having your steerer cut to the correct height with no spacer above is not a big deal; if it was, the manufacturer would mandate that a spacer is required in the installation instructions, right! 

Also, if the aluminum insert is used and glued in then this reinforcement will provide more than enough reinforcement to the clamp area.


----------

